# Atlas snowblower anyone?????



## perfs6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, so last spring I THINK I got real lucky on craigslist and picked up a 26" Atlas blower with a 8 hp briggs on it for FREE!
Now its time to see if I did get lucky!
The electric start is not working and when I went to pull start it the recoil decided to break
Anyone know where to get manuals, parts or info on this beast?
I didn't see a forum for just Atlas blowers
Maybe we could add Atlas to the list?
Anyways so I'm posting here! 
Any help would be GREAT!


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Atlas snowblowers were made in the early to mid 70's for sale at hardware stores such as True-Value. MTD aquired Atlas. MTD may have parts avaiable. You will need the model number & serial number. Briggs & Stratton parts are widely available and your local small engine shop should be able to get them.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

i have one too a single stage, if i find any thing on them i'll share what i have.

try searching ebay for snowblower repair 3rd edition i have seen repair stuff on atlas in there


----------



## perfs6 (Nov 19, 2010)

2cycled fruitcake said:


> i have one too a single stage, if i find any thing on them i'll share what i have.
> 
> try searching ebay for snowblower repair 3rd edition i have seen repair stuff on atlas in there


That would be great fruitcake(had to say it) LOL
But really we should share info on the Atlas....
I have been looking online for hours and like Indy said MTD might have some parts. Sounds like they bought out Atlas, from what I can figure.
I have a phone # if your interested.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

hi guys, this place i found linky:

has service specs for most engines
"K&T Parts House Lawn Mower Parts and Chain Saw & Trimmer Parts"


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You can look up manuals for MTD products here.
PDF Manual Web Archive
I don't know how successful your search will be if the company was acquired by MTD. It may not be in their system, but I have had good luck getting information by calling MTD's customer service.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

that slipped my mind.....d'oh
good linky there


----------



## ryoder (Jan 10, 2014)

*Parts diagrams for Atlas*

Hi 
In case you are still interested a few years after your posting, I was able to find a parts diagram for my Atlas (15-3200) at Mower Parts Web - Lawn Mower Parts Missouri Specific models are somewhat difficult to find in the menus but it is easier if you enter your model number in the lower search box (on the left). Good luck!


----------



## atlasman (Dec 14, 2020)

(see new thread at Atlas 15-5220 snowblower Manual )
Hi all I have an atlas 15-5220 5hp Briggs and Stratton snow blower. Attached are the manuals that came with them. I also have a list of authorized dealers for it that came with it back in the day. If anyone wants that I can upload that too.

The Briggs and Stratton engine code is 130202 0973 01 79050806. My parents kept the manuals so I will share them


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a 10 year old thread - some of these guys may be dead. You’re better off starting a new thread with an appropriate title.


----------



## atlasman (Dec 14, 2020)

CO Snow said:


> This is a 10 year old thread - some of these guys may be dead. You’re better off starting a new thread with an appropriate title.


created a new thread








Atlas 15-5220 snowblower Manual


Hi all I have an atlas 15-5220 22 inch 5hp Briggs and Stratton snow blower. Attached are the manuals that came with them. I also have a list of authorized dealers for it that came with it back in the day. If anyone wants that I can upload that too. The Briggs and Stratton engine code is 130202...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

